# Bad kidney no more shakes!!!



## fet123 (May 11, 2006)

Ok the story is that i was diagnosed with a kidney malfunction so now im very limited to what I can drink it pretty much boils down to water. So my question is are the protein bars just as good as the protein shakes or not? cause if they are im planning to replace them with the bars, I know it can be a little more xpensive but what can I do health comes first. And the second wich are the best protein bars in the market.


----------



## assassin (May 12, 2006)

every thing will be good if taken right with ur diet ....use the protein bars in a right way and it'll work well with u....shakes just are easier for digestion......cheaper and more efiicient for storage and usage....


----------



## cha (May 12, 2006)

fet123 said:
			
		

> Ok the story is that i was diagnosed with a kidney malfunction so now im very limited to what I can drink it pretty much boils down to water. So my question is are the protein bars just as good as the protein shakes or not? cause if they are im planning to replace them with the bars, I know it can be a little more xpensive but what can I do health comes first. And the second wich are the best protein bars in the market.



I'm confused - if your kidney is bad and you say you can't have whey shakes - that seems to mean you need to decrease your protein intake.  So, how is a protein bar gonna help?


----------



## fet123 (May 12, 2006)

the thing is that they are in a very delicate state. The doctor said that that as long as the proteins are not in liquid state it wont affect the kidney in a bad way. He did told me to lower my protein intake and thats what im doing, but I still some protein and i dont get enought from regular food so I plan to supply the body with a little xtra in the protein bar


----------



## Trouble (May 12, 2006)

*Whoa Boy, You is Plumb Confused!*

The Gp or Nephrologist who is treating you meant *whole foods*, not protein bars!

Pretty sure your doc didn't mean for you to be eating those meal replacement bars.  Its still mostly whey and casein and its the nitrogen loading rate your kidneys can't deal with thats of concern here.

You need to get your ass over to Google and do a little digging on your condition, for diet recommendations.  Better yet, ask your doctor for explicit dietary guidelines.

Best list your supps - since you're here, because there are several you shouldn't be using as well...off the top of my head, I would be right skittish about using creatine and glutamine, arginine and other NO2 inducers,  and growth enhancing aminos, unless your doc said it was OK.

You're going to have to go the slow release protein route..and so you need an estimate of grams protein loading per kg bodymass, per hour.  Kinda like a diabetic, only with respect to protein instead.

What exactly is wrong with your kidneys to put them in a "delicate condition"??


----------



## BigDyl (May 12, 2006)

I don't trust doctors per say.  It seems that people on these forums are more knowledgable.


----------



## cha (May 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I don't trust doctors per say.  It seems that people on these forums are more knowledgable.



Genrally, I would agree - doc's aren't the most intelligent when it comes to exercise science and diet/nutriiton.  However, if this poor guys kidneys are being affected by too much protein, then who are we to argue.  We all know that too much protein does cause kidney problems for some people.


----------



## fet123 (May 12, 2006)

At this moment the rest of the exams are being done, he said he dosent want to diagnose before the other exam results come out, thats on monday. He also said he wont discard kidney stones. So at this momment im just taking it easy and I drop every supplement i was talking, at this time I am just eating correctly and drinking a lot of water. He did give me sulffametoxazol and trimetoprim to treat a kidney infection at the beginning of the week, and I have to say that im doing much better at least I can urinate now without criyng(this shit can be very painfull, and I know pain 2 accidents in bikes at over 50mph). Ill have to whait till monday, but im not trusting this doctor I think I might get another opinion. He also said it might of been an excess of lactous. The thing that he never did mention was a protein overload, and its funny cause I did mention to him I was taking a lot of protein. Doctors I never trust them, but I need them.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 12, 2006)

could it be maybe kidney stones?


----------



## fet123 (May 12, 2006)

maybe, the previous exams show negative for stones but could of developed later on. I dought it but it could be


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 12, 2006)

how much water do u drink daily? Not enough water can cause kidney probs


----------



## NeilPearson (May 12, 2006)

How much protein were you eating anyway?

Try some meat.


----------



## assassin (May 12, 2006)

if u have kidney problems try easier digested proteins too much meat is bad even for a healthy person.....by t he way don't forget to drink lots and lots of water ....the muscles have 70%composition of water or something like this also u must consume much water when ur protein intake is high


----------



## assassin (May 12, 2006)

drink as much as u can when u feel hungry between meals drink much water when u wake up in the morning and before and during ur work out and after u finish the workout drink plenty of water ....


----------



## LifterX00 (May 12, 2006)

To the original poster, I am in a similar position. I had my blood checled last tuedsay and the results of spmething to do with my liver and kidneys was high which is bad im guessing b/c my doc told me to stop whey and all supps for two weeks and then have another blood check. I have been having truoble for finding a good pwo shake so i think im gonna start just downing some fatfree chocolate milk. Better than nothin, its got carbs and protein. But be safe about the kidney thing, its a serious deal.


----------



## fet123 (May 12, 2006)

well initially i was doing about 130g of protein, now im down to 50g and its mostly from food fish chicken ect(my weight is 140lbs). I am doing much better than before the pain is pretty much close nothing at all. But the fear is still there, I dont want to grow old with kidney problems, so I am taking it easy but I still continew to work out. Its not an easy situation but I have to deal with it.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## fet123 (May 12, 2006)

And the water situation, yes i drink a lot of water but then again I could drink some more i cant hurt me.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 14, 2006)

Sorry to tell this to you guys but after a 6-8 week cycle of supplements, you must do a liver/kidney cleansing diet because ALL SUPPLEMENTS build up in your kidneys and liver. They are your #1 and #2 detox organs and they filter all the shit out to not be absorbed into your blood stream, so CLEANSE THEM man. My advice fet123, go to your local health food store and inquire about a kidney/liver cleanse, and I promise/guarantee you brother, you will notice a HUGE difference. And if it is kidney stones let me know, I got advice for that one too.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 14, 2006)

If the kidney cleanse does not help and you think you have kidney stones, I am good friends with a naturopathic doctor and and studying under him to hopefully become one myself one day and here is what I recommend if you find you have stones or if the above kidney cleanse does not work.

Higher than normal levels of oxalate related to a diet high in oxalic containing foods, such as rhubarb, spinach, leafy vegetables, and coffee, can promote kidney stone formation. High levels of dietary refined carbohydrates can also cause kidney stones. Sugar stimulates the pancreas to release insulin, causing increased calcium excretion through the urine. Other dietary factors that cause increased calcium excretion in the urine and promote stone formation are increased intakes of coffee, colas, acid-forming diets (such as high protein and grains), insufficient water intake, and excessive salt consumption. Soft drinks containing phosphoric acid can also encourage the formation of kidney stones and should be completely eliminated. The most important dietary actions are to increase your intake of pure filtered water, fiber, and green vegetables, and reduce refined sugar consumption. Foods that are helpful in decreasing kidney stone formation include cranberries, black cherries, rice bran, kombucha tea. In addition to avoiding sugar, also avoid or reduce your intake of salt, dairy products, caffeine, alcohol, refined carbohydrates, nuts, chocolate, pepper, and animal proteins. 

These juices can help stimulate the overall health of the urinary tract and potentially flush out the stones: lemon juice; carrot, beet, and cucumber juice with a dash of garlic and/or horseradish; and/or cranberry and watermelon juice.

Helpful nutrients include: magnesium, vitamin B6, vitamin C (keep your total daily intake below 6 grams to avoid increasing oxalate formation), vitamin A, proteolytic enzymes (away from meals), raw kidney glandulars, fat-soluble chlorophyll, lipoic acid, and the amino acids glutamic acid, lysine, and methionine.

Of course.... none of this would be necessary if you cleansed your kidneys at least twice a year and your liver once a year, if you don't use supplements at all the amount of cleansing required is even less. You can eat the above "no-no" foods as long as you make sure you cleanse so if the calcium is building up you can at least flush it out before it starts to form stones. Remember man, problems like high cholesterol, clogged aerteries, heart problems and kidney stones take in most cases years to develop, so if you do some annual spring cleaning you won't even have to worry about it.

Good luck man


----------



## fet123 (May 15, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> If the kidney cleanse does not help and you think you have kidney stones, I am good friends with a naturopathic doctor and and studying under him to hopefully become one myself one day and here is what I recommend if you find you have stones or if the above kidney cleanse does not work.
> 
> Higher than normal levels of oxalate related to a diet high in oxalic containing foods, such as rhubarb, spinach, leafy vegetables, and coffee, can promote kidney stone formation. High levels of dietary refined carbohydrates can also cause kidney stones. Sugar stimulates the pancreas to release insulin, causing increased calcium excretion through the urine. Other dietary factors that cause increased calcium excretion in the urine and promote stone formation are increased intakes of coffee, colas, acid-forming diets (such as high protein and grains), insufficient water intake, and excessive salt consumption. Soft drinks containing phosphoric acid can also encourage the formation of kidney stones and should be completely eliminated. The most important dietary actions are to increase your intake of pure filtered water, fiber, and green vegetables, and reduce refined sugar consumption. Foods that are helpful in decreasing kidney stone formation include cranberries, black cherries, rice bran, kombucha tea. In addition to avoiding sugar, also avoid or reduce your intake of salt, dairy products, caffeine, alcohol, refined carbohydrates, nuts, chocolate, pepper, and animal proteins.
> 
> ...



This is the post I was looking for.
thanks a lot men
ill do that. 
Althought the medication the doctor gave me seems to work a 100% I still plan to do the cleansing part you suggested. thanks man.


----------



## GRANDV (May 15, 2006)

I have Nephrotic Syndrome, which is a kidney diease in which the kidneys are unable to filter out fluids and your body starts to swell with edema all over your body.  Also, protein gets spilled into the urine.  I hope all goes well with yours and this is not the case.  Also, the information from the guys on here is priceless.  Keep up the water intake, be careful on the sodium and print the information from here and stick it on your fridge for review later if needed.

Peace.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 15, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Sorry to tell this to you guys but after a 6-8 week cycle of supplements, you must do a liver/kidney cleansing diet because ALL SUPPLEMENTS build up in your kidneys and liver. They are your #1 and #2 detox organs and they filter all the shit out to not be absorbed into your blood stream, so CLEANSE THEM man. My advice fet123, go to your local health food store and inquire about a kidney/liver cleanse, and I promise/guarantee you brother, you will notice a HUGE difference. And if it is kidney stones let me know, I got advice for that one too.




There are pills for the cleansing thing? I know i saw some for colon cleanse, not sure about kidney/liver. Does taking milk thistle count as cleansing the liver?


----------

